# Arriving Porto 1 July house hunt



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Bom Dia,

We are arriving in Porto on 1 July and will then be driving down to the Leiria region to view some houses that we have arranged with agents. This was done before the cv 19 flare up in the Lisboa area. We are glad we got flights to Porto.

Because of annual leave restrictions this is the only time we can do this trip before the autumn.

My question is can we spend cash in the supermarkets particularly Lidl. We are self catering.

Can we spend cash at the petrol stations?

Obrigado


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

Increasingly shops are discouraging cash here. I'm in Alcobaca and haven't noticed Lidl refusing cash, but that isn't to say they allow it. I personally try to avoid cash anyway, it's an easy infection vector. 

I'd certainly try to keep a debit card handy if you can.


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

We do not have a debit card that is acceptable in Portugal for purchases, only for atm withdrawal.

This is why I was asking about the cash situation. 

Obrigado


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

NOT an answer to your question (I'm that helpful) but if you have time/inclination when here then register for a tax number NIF then use it to open a PT bank account - using your UK address to make it easier in the future and you'll need them for any house buying. There a selection of banks which give counter + online + debit card etc if you search. Here's how to get NIF (though Portuguese estate agents will probably help you if asked) https://www.idealista.pt/en/news/le...18/06/22/114-how-get-your-nif-number-portugal 
PS Things change here during this uncertain times and different places implement things differently (as usual here) so up to a point it's find out for yourself but there'll be many people to give you local advice if you ask them on the spot.


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Strontium said:


> NOT an answer to your question (I'm that helpful) but if you have time/inclination when here then register for a tax number NIF then use it to open a PT bank account - using your UK address to make it easier in the future and you'll need them for any house buying. There a selection of banks which give counter + online + debit card etc if you search. Here's how to get NIF (though Portuguese estate agents will probably help you if asked) https://www.idealista.pt/en/news/le...18/06/22/114-how-get-your-nif-number-portugal
> PS Things change here during this uncertain times and different places implement things differently (as usual here) so up to a point it's find out for yourself but there'll be many people to give you local advice if you ask them on the spot.



Thanks for the advice. We already have nifs and we are intending to go the activo bank in Leiria to do what you advise.

I will have to ask in lidl before i buy but they are still taking cash here but they just prefer card payment. 

We have been house hunting for about 4 years and we now have a more precise idea of where we want to be. Hopefully this trip will be worth the effort(quarantine in the UK) and we will get what we want.

Obrigado


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

Stephen Wonders said:


> We do not have a debit card that is acceptable in Portugal for purchases, only for atm withdrawal.
> 
> This is why I was asking about the cash situation.
> 
> Obrigado




I just shopped in Lidl and they are definitely discouraging cash and encouraging contactless payment. This sign is shown at the checkout.

Can you not use your non-euro cards? Alternatively can you open an account like Transferwise, Mondo or Millenium?


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

Alternatively shop at the small independents, bakeries, and market stalls, they can be more expensive but are less fussy about cash.


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

jumblemon said:


> I just shopped in Lidl and they are definitely discouraging cash and encouraging contactless payment. This sign is shown at the checkout.
> 
> Can you not use your non-euro cards? Alternatively can you open an account like Transferwise, Mondo or Millenium?


We have fair fx cards that we have used before but because of the situation with wirecard fair fx cards have been suspended until further notice by the fca.

It is a bit late to get another card now.By the time it is delivered we will be in PT


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

jumblemon said:


> Alternatively shop at the small independents, bakeries, and market stalls, they can be more expensive but are less fussy about cash.


This is your best bet. Much better than Lidl anyway. Not sure why you want to go to Lidl but assume it is close to where you are staying. For petrol stations just use a credit card, assuming you have one?


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

jumblemon said:


> Alternatively shop at the small independents, bakeries, and market stalls, they can be more expensive but are less fussy about cash.


Absolutely, and they will need our custom and support. We was thinking that this would be our preferred option, but it's more about getting gas for the hire car really. 

Also lidl has everything we need, but we would much prefer to support the local smaller traders. 

We will get by. There is always a way. Cash always prevails even in these terrible times.

Stay safe.

Obrigado


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

hktoportugal said:


> This is your best bet. Much better than Lidl anyway. Not sure why you want to go to Lidl but assume it is close to where you are staying. For petrol stations just use a credit card, assuming you have one?


Yes you are correct there is a lidl very close to where we are staying.

And yes we do have a credit card so thanks for reminding me :clap2:

I don't use it that often so I overlooked the option. 

Great responses from the forum. Very helpful.

Obrigado


----------



## Wosiebeegs (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Stephen Wonders, do you know if you can actually get into Portugal on 1 July? We were on a plane to Lisbon last night and got taken off because we don't have Portuguese residency. Athough the reason wasn't clear either at the time or now, as we can't find anything that says UK residents can't enter the country. We want to get out to have a second viewing of a property we're trying to buy.


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

Don't know about Porto, but in other Portugese towns Lidle is the lamest of all grocery stores.


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Wosiebeegs said:


> Hi Stephen Wonders, do you know if you can actually get into Portugal on 1 July? We were on a plane to Lisbon last night and got taken off because we don't have Portuguese residency. Athough the reason wasn't clear either at the time or now, as we can't find anything that says UK residents can't enter the country. We want to get out to have a second viewing of a property we're trying to buy.


We are flying to Porto so they are not locked down like Lisboa. Then we are travelling to Lieria so 70km from Lisboa.

Anyway we shall find out on Wednesday when we get to the airport.


----------



## Wosiebeegs (Jun 28, 2020)

*Wosiebeegs*

I don't think there will be a problem, even in Lisbon. We've found out this afternoon that it was a mistake to take us off the plane, so we should be there now. Seething doesn't cover it. Still, we're booked to go next Saturday so fingers crossed! Hope you have a great visit and find what you're looking for.


----------



## Stephen Wonders (Mar 11, 2017)

Wosiebeegs said:


> I don't think there will be a problem, even in Lisbon. We've found out this afternoon that it was a mistake to take us off the plane, so we should be there now. Seething doesn't cover it. Still, we're booked to go next Saturday so fingers crossed! Hope you have a great visit and find what you're looking for.


OMG that is terrible, I am so sorry to hear this. 

What airline was it?


----------



## Wosiebeegs (Jun 28, 2020)

WizzAir, never flown with them before and can't say I'm eager to try now. We rebooked with easyJet, just hope we can get some money back from WizzAir, but I'm not holding my breath!

It was pretty distressing, especially as this is to get going on the next part of our lives. A week's delay is okay, it's just not an ideal situation.


----------



## jumblemon (Mar 29, 2020)

People may knock Lidl but it is great value for basics and it's meat is excellent. Both in UK and Portugal I buy my essentials there and then buy treats and luxuries in Waitrose and Continente respectively. Then I do my top ups at the market or in local stores.


----------

